# Norfolk Southern Passenger Consist Going Round The Horseshoe Curver



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

thats a nice pic


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice shot of Horseshoe curve.:thumbsup:

For those who don't know anything about it here is a site it has some old videos of the curve and a little more info. Not the best videos but they show a few steam locomotives traveling the curve.

It was a tough area to place the tracks, The Alleghenies in Pennsylvania. 

http://www.railroadcity.com/altoona_horseshoe_curve/index.php

An old overhead shot,


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

I was there a few weeks ago and I got some pics too. It was cold and rainy!

Every engine I saw that day was an SD60

























Here is the old PRR GP9 (I think) on display




















This is the funicular


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

here is a link to the live webcam

http://www.railroadcity.com/webcam_horseshoe_curve/index.php


----------

